

Google’s Schmidt and Microsoft’s Mundie Appointed as Obama Tech Advisors - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/27/googles-schmidt-and-microsofts-mundie-appointed-as-obama-tech-advisors/

======
aneesh
A more informative list, straight from the source, is here:
[http://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press_office/President-
Obama-A...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press_office/President-Obama-
Announces-Members-of-Science-and-Technology-Advisory-Council/)

I'm pleased to see thinkers like David Shaw & Eric Lander included.

------
edw519

      ------------------------------------------
      |                                        |
      |    Are you sure you want to appoint    |
      |         a Microsoft person?            |
      |                                        |
      |           _______   _______            |
      |          |      |  |      |            |
      |          |  Yes |  |  No  |            |
      |          |______|  |______|            |
      |                                        |
      |________________________________________|

~~~
dugmartin
Close, but drop the No button.

~~~
chaosmachine
I was thinking it should read Abort, Retry, Fail.

------
bbgm
The two I am most pleasantly surprised by are Chad Mirkin and Ahmed Zewail.

